# Need to know a good place to squat in Dodge City Ks



## Kal (Sep 7, 2014)

Does anybody know of a good spot to squat in Dodge City Ks?


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 3, 2017)

I didn't know Dodge City still existed and I'm Kansan.


----------

